# Reloj digital formato militar



## Pelusita (Jul 2, 2012)

Reloj digital formato militar con integrados 74LS90 y 74LS47, simulado en multisim 11. Es un aporte que encontré en el foro y decidí simularlo, mil gracias a la persona que subió las fotos, me fueron de mucha ayuda. Espero a alguien le sirva la simulación, realmente funciona


----------

